#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > مسائل عمومی وب و اینترنت | General Web and Internet Issues >  >  جدیترین اخبار دنیای اینترنت|هفته سوم فروردین

## tofighsob

*ایجاد شبکه ارتباطی  نخبگان در جهان اسلام

* *در زمینه* بین*الملل، بنیاد ملی نخبگان در  دو حوزه مأموریت دارد. نخبگان  ایرانی خارج از کشور و نخبگان جهان اسلام که  امیدواریم در این زمینه از ظرفیت جامعة  المصطفی هم استفاده کنیم.*
   “دکتر  آریا الستی

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## tofighsob

*تاخیر گوگل در پرداخت  پاداش به توسعه دهندگان اپلیکیشن اندروید

* *گوگل  از برخی توسعه دهندگان اندرویدی  ناراضی عذرخواهی کرد و پاداش معوقه آنها  را پرداخت کرد. انتشار یک نظر از طرف یکی  از توسعه دهندگان اندرویدی  ناراضی در فروم Google Android Merchant موجی از حمایتها  و شکایت ها را از  سراسر دنیا از جمله آلمان، انگلستان، سوئد و پرتغال به دنبال  داشت.* 

این نظر منتشر شده در فروم گوگل 275 پاسخ از بیش از 100  کاربر دریافت کرده  که همگی مدعی بودن که 2 هفته است که گوگل در پرداخت پول خود  تاخیر داشته  است. 

البته آنها از اینکه گوگل پاسخ ایمیل هایشان را نداده است  نیز سرخورده و  ناراحت بودند. یکی از این برنامه نویسان گفته که این اولین بار طی 13  ماه  اخیر است که گوگل پول خود را به موقع پرداخت نمی کند.

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*سرعت دانلود برای  سرویس 128 کیلوبیت بر ثانیه اعلام شد

* *
این تصویر کوچک شده است برای نمایش اینجا کلیک کنید



*

*سرعت  دانلود برای سرویس 128 کیلوبیت بر ثانیه در  بدترین حالت چقدر است؟ مدیر کل نظارت بر  سرویس*های فناوری اطلاعات سازمان  تنظیم مقررات در این باره گفت: در حال حاضر، حداقل  سرعت دانلود برای سرویس  128 کیلوبیت بر ثانیه، در نرخ اشتراک 1 به 10، حدود 6/1  کیلوبایت در  ثانیه عنوان کرده*ایم که طبق آمار*های معتبر و موجود در رگولاتوری به  طور  متوسط کمترین سرعت دانلود در سرویس*های 128 کیلوبیت بر ثانیه، بین 7 تا 9   کیلوبایت در ثانیه است و در شرایط بهتر نیز این میزان بین 14 تا 16کیلو  بایت در  ثانیه است.* 
 ؛ علیرضا اصغریان اظهار کرد: ممکن  است که در زمان*های محدودی سرعت 6/1  کیلوبایت بر ثانیه شود، اما حتما به این صورت  نیست که در زمان استفاده  کاربر به طور دائم سرعت دانلود 6/1 کیلوبایت بر ثانیه  باشد. 
  او گفت: طبق تعرفه مصوب کمیسیون  تنظیم مقررات ارتباطات، در سرعت 128  کیلوبیت بر ثانیه و نرخ اشتراک 1 به 10، بدترین  حالت سرعت دانلود، 6/1  کیلوبایت بر ثانیه است؛ در حالی که با اینترنت دایل*آپ سرعت  دانلود 3 تا 4  کیلو بایت بر ثانیه است. 
 وی یادآور شد: اپراتورها برای ارائه  سایر بسته*های اینترنت پرسرعت خارج  از چارچوب تعرفه*های مصوبه شماره 49 کمیسیون  تنظیم مقررات ارتباطات نظیر  سرویس*هایی با محدودیت*های زمانی و حجمی و یا با نرخ  اشتراک متفاوت،  موظفند تعرفه*های پیشنهادی خود را مطابق مفاد پروانه به سازمان  اعلام کنند  و پس از اخذ تاییدیه لازم این سرویس*ها را ارائه کنند. 
 مدیر کل نظارت بر سرویس*های فناوری اطلاعات  رگولاتوری پیش از این نیز  گفته بود: منظور ما از اینکه باید محدودیت برداشته شود  این بود که کلیه  کاربران ADSL بتوانند تا سقف 41 گیگابایت ترافیک با مبنای اشتراک  خط یک به  10 داشته باشند اما حال اگر کاربری میزان استفاده*اش تنها در ماه 2   گیگابایت است، می*تواند این موضوع را با شرکت ارائه*دهنده خدمات در میان  بگذارد تا  بر اساس میزان مورد استفاده*اش، ترافیک دریافت کند و بنا بر  تمایل خودش سرعت دانلود  و کیفیت سرویس*اش را بالاتر ببرد.

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*موتور جستجوی گوگل به  زودی علاوه بر لینک، پاسخ نیز ارائه می دهد

* *

اگر پیش از این فکر می کردید  که گوگل ذهن شما را می خواند حالا این موتور  جستجو دست به کارهای عجیب تری هم زده و  برای سرویس جستجوی خود تنظیمات  جدید را در دست اقدام دارد که نتایجی کاربردی تر و  بصری تر ارائه دهد و به  دادن لینک بسنده نکند.* 

؛ امیر  افراتی از وال استریت ژورنال به تازگی با آمیت سینگال، مدیر اجرایی  گوگل مصاحبه ای  انجام داده که در آن سینگال به ویژگی های جدید موتور  جستجوی گوگل اشاراتی کرده است.  

سینگال به افراتی گفته که گوگل در حال توسعه ویژگی جدیدی با نام "جستجوی   معنایی" است که هنگامی که کاربر در حال تایپ کلید واژه خود است تجزیه و  تحلیل لازم  را انجام می دهد و نتایجی مرتبط تر ارائه می دهد. این ویژگی که  نسل بعدی جستجو را  تشکیل می دهد این امکان را به کاربران می دهد که بدون  ترک کردن صفحه جستجو پاسخ خود  را بگیرند.

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*ویژگی جدید موزیلا  برای فایر فاکس 11* *  اوایل این هفته و در وبلاگ رسمی موزیلا خبر عرضه  فایر فاکس 11 منتشر شد.  موزیلا همچنین ابزار بروز رسانی add-on های خود را نیز  ارائه داده است.* 

در حالی که کاربران در نسخه های قبلی می توانستند  تنظیماتی مانند: سایتهای  مورد بازدید، بوک مارک ها، کلمه عبور و تنظیمات مرورگر را  ذخیره کنند و  در هنگام نصب بر روی یک کامپیوتر دیگر کاربر احتیاجی به نصب و تنظیم  مجدد  این مشخصات نداشتند اما در مورد Add-on ها قضیه متفاوت بود و شما باید هر  بار  که فایر فاکس را بر روی هر کامپیوتر نصب می کردید Add-on ها را مجددا  دانلود و نصب  کنید. 

اما حالا و در نسخه جدید فایر فاکس این مشکل نیز بر طرف شده است و  موزیلا  به صورت اتوماتیک Add-on ها را از یک کامپیوتر به کامپیوتر دیگر منتقل می   کند. البته این گزینه اختیاری است و در صورت انتخاب توسط فایر فاکس اعمال  می شود.

----------

*fkh52000*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*کلمه "ایران" در  ایمیل ها ردیابی می شود* *یک  کارشناس و محقق با بیان اینکه سازمان اطلاعات  آمریکا در اقدامی قابل تامل  کاربران ایمیل را تحت کنترل خود قرارداده گفت: هر پست  الکترونیکی که در  آن از کلمه ایران استفاده شود کنترل  می*شود.

* مجید ابهری از اقدام تازه  سازمان اطلاعات آمریکا (سیا) مبنی بر  جستجوی ایمیلهای ایرانیان خبر داد و افزود: به  دستور سازمان سیا تمام  ایمیلهایی که در آن از کلمه ایران استفاده شده است رصد می  شود.
وی افزود: همچنین این سازمان اطلاعاتی، حساسیت موتورهای جستجوگر خود را بر   روی کلماتی مانند تاسیسات اتمی، اورانیوم، حزب الله، پنتاگون و زیردریایی  بالابرده  و اعلام کرده که ایمیلهایی که در آن از این کلمات استفاده می شود  به طور مرتب  اطلاعات و مکاتبات فرستنده و گیرنده ایمیل رصد و بررسی و  رفتارهای او تحت نظر  باشد.
به گزارش مهر این کارشناس و محقق اجتماعی اظهار داشت: اگر صاحبان ایمیلها   خارج از آمریکا باشند تمامی مکاتبات آنها پیگیری شده و و عوامل سیا  فعالیتهای این  شخص را زیر نظر خواهند گرفت.

----------

*fkh52000*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*پاسخ*های جالب  کاربران ایرانی فیس*بوک به ادعای دوستی وحشی*ترین قوم* تاریخ*     کاربران ایرانی به ادعای دوستی مردم اسرائیل پاسخ*های  جالبی داده*اند.

  همزمان با فرارسیدن ایام نوروز و آغاز سال ۱۳۹۱ هجری شمسی برخی رسانه*های  غربی  فارسی*زبان از جمله رسانه دولتی رژیم سلطنتی انگلیس(بی*بی*سی فارسی)  به همراهی شبکه  اجتماعی فیس*بوک اقدام جدیدی را در راستای پیشبرد  اهدافشان درباره مناقشه ملت ایران  و رژیم غاصب صهیونیستی آغاز کرده*اند.
 این رسانه*ها و شبکه**های اجتماعی با هدف القای افتراق بین ملت  و حکومت  جمهوری اسلامی ایران، قصد دارند اینگونه وانمود کنند که مردم! اسرائیل با   مردم ایران هیچ مشکلی ندارند و تنها مشکل آنها سیاست*های دولتمردان جمهوری  اسلامی  است!
 در همین راستا گروهی از صهیونیست ها با حمایت همه*جانبه  مسئولان ارشد  شبکه اجتماعی فیس*بوک و همچنین پوشش گسترده رسانه**های ضدایرانی از  جمله  بی*بی*سی و بالاترین، صفحه*ای را در فیس*بوک تحت عنوان “ما مردم ایران را  دوست  داریم! ما هیچ وقت کشور شما را بمباران نخواهیم کرد!

----------

*fkh52000*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*چین؛ وب سایتی برای  کشاورزان* *
 چین از سال ۲۰۰۶ برای پاداش به  سازمان هایی که پشتیبانی فنی کشاورزی را  برای مناطق روستایی فراهم می آورد حدود ۱۶۷  میلیون دلار هزینه کرده است.*   چین وب سایتی را راه اندازی نموده است که به سازمان های بنیادی کمک می  کند تا در  بین کشاورزان فناوری های کشاورزی بدیع و نوینی را ترویج نمایند.  تاکنون بیش از  ۱۳۳۰۰۰ از چنین سازمان هایی با در برداشتن ۱۱ میلیون عضو  به اجرای این پروژه عظیم  در چین اشتغال دارند. این وب سایت که در بردارنده  اطلاعاتی در مورد فناوری های نوین  کشاورزی است به تازگی راه اندازی شده  است.

----------

*fkh52000*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*با سرویس Google  Street تعطیلات به جنگل های آمازون بروید* *  گوگل با استفاده  از دوربین های خود نمایی ۳۶۰ درجه از جاده های محلی،  دانشگاهها، مراکز خرید و حتی  فرودگاهها در Google Street عرضه می کند.*
 اما در چند روز گذشته گوگل از دوربین هایی پرده برداری کرده که از جنگل  های  آمازون و همچنین جنگل های بارانی تایلند فیلمبرداری می کند و در معرض  دید عموم قرار  می دهد. کاربران از این طریق می توانند به راحتی از طریق یک  تور از آمازون دیدن  کنند و یا در جریان بازسازی جنگل های تایلند پس از  سیل ویرانگر اخیر قرار  بگیرند.
 با توجه به اینکه قسمت های زیادی از جنگل های آمازون همچنان بکر باقی  مانده است  ۵۰۰۰۰ عکس گرفته شده از این مناطق دید خوبی به بیننده می دهد و  با استفاده از این  عکس ها نمایی ۳۶۰ درجه در Google Street مهیا می شود.

----------

*fkh52000*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*فعالیت رپیدشیر  قانونی است* *دادگاهی  در هامبورگ آلمان، فعالیت سایت رپیدشیر (Rapidshare) را قانونی اعلام  کرد.*
؛ رپیدشیر یک سایت بسیار بزرگ به  اشتراک*گذاری فایل است که در آن انواع  اطلاعات از نرم*افزار، مقاله و فایل*های  اطلاعاتی گرفته تا موسیقی و  اطلاعات دینی و فرهنگی نگهداری می*شود.

رپیدشیر  خدمات خود را به دو صورت پولی و رایگان عرضه می*کند.

تعطیلی سایت مگاآپلود  به دستور پلیس آمریکا و نیز دستگیری و زندانی شدن  کیم اشمیتز، مدیر آن، مسئولان  بسیاری از سایت*های ارائه کننده سرویس*های  به اشتراک*گذاری فایل را وحشت*زده  کرد.

آنها نگران هستند که مبادا به سرنوشت تلخ مگاآپلود و مدیر ثروتمند آن  دچار شوند.

بر اساس این گزارش، چندی پیش سازمان حق مولف آلمان موسوم به GEMA  از رپیدشیر شکایت کرد.

GEMA مدعی شده بود که رپیدشیر به کاربران خود اجازه  می*دهد به طور  غیرقانونی، به فایل*های دارای حق مولف در مقایس وسیع دسترسی یابند و  این  امر زیان*های بسیار هنگفتی متوجه صاحبان این آثار می*کند.

جالب اینجاست  که پس از صدور حکم دادگاه مبنی بر قانونی بودن فعالیت*های  این سایت، هم GEMA و هم  رپیدشیر خود را پیروز این مرافعه خواندند.

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*دستگاه*ها با قابلیت  اتصال به اینترنت، ابزاری برای جاسوسی*  *کارشناسان  معتقدند دستگاه*ها با قابلیت اتصال  به اینترنت در آینده قادر خواهند بود  محل حضور و نوع کاری که در حال انجام آن هستند  را از طریق اینترنت در  اختیار گروه*ها و سازمان*های جاسوسی قرار  دهند.
*

این تصویر کوچک شده است برای نمایش اینجا کلیک کنید


 
   رییس سازمان جاسوسی آمریکا «سیا» مدعی است با افزایش استفاده از  دستگاه*ها با  قابلیت اتصال به اینترنت مانند تلویزیون های اینترنتی، مردم  در حقیقت ابزار جاسوسی  و شنود را در منازل خود کار می*گذارند.
 با پیشرفت فناوری*های نوین، شیوه*های جاسوسی نیز بهبود یافته و دیگر نیازی  به  ورود مخفیانه به منازل و نصب میکروفون برای شنود وجود ندارد.
 «دیوید پترائوس» رییس سازمان جاسوسی آمریکا (سیا) تأکید می*کند: مردم با  استفاده  از دستگاه*هایی که به اینترنت متصل می*شوند، در حقیقت جاسوسی در  منازل خود را تسهیل  می*کنند.
 دانلود کردن فیلم از طریق تلویزیون*های اینترنتی،* ابزارهای مختلف شامل  دستگاه  کنترل از راه دور و ریزتراشه*ها در یخچال و زنگ در منازل می*توانند  ابزار جاسوسی  پنهان در منازل باشند.
 نسل جدید دستگاه*ها با قابلیت اتصال به اینترنت با فناوری*هایی نظیر  شناسایی  فرکانس*های رادیویی، شبکه*های حسگر و سرورهای کوچک از راه دور  کنترل می*شوند و در  این صورت تلویزیون یا سیستم روشنایی می*تواند به ابزار  جاسوسی تبدیل شود.
 کارشناسان معتقدند دستگاه*ها با قابلیت اتصال به اینترنت در آینده قادر  خواهند  بود محل حضور و نوع کاری که در حال انجام آن هستند را از طریق  اینترنت در اختیار  گروه*ها و سازمان*های جاسوسی قرار دهند.

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## tofighsob

*راه*اندازی شبکه  خانگی بی*سیم*  *در این   مقاله می*خواهیم به صورت گام*به*گام نحوه راه*اندازی و پیکربندی یک شبکه  خانگی  بی*سیم را آموزش دهیم. از مهم*ترین بخش*های این مقاله تنظیمات روتر  بی*سیم و چگونگی  امن کردن شبکه هستند. قبل از شروع باید روتر بی*سیم خود  را انتخاب کرده و خریداری  کرده باشید.*

*گام نخست: قطع ارتباط شبکه یا مودم *     قبل از راه*اندازی روتر بی*سیم، باید شبکه فعلی یا مودم ADSL را قطع  کنیم. چون با  افزوده*شدن روتر بی*سیم تمامی ارتباطات و اتصالات  تغییر*خواهند کرد. می*توانید  اطلاعات شبکه قبلی مانند آدرس IP دستگاه*ها  یا آدرس IP اینترنت و تنظیمات مربوط به  آن را روی روتر به خاطر بسپارید یا  یادداشت کنید تا بعدها به مشکل  برنخورید.

*گام دوم: خاموش کردن شبکه یا  مودم*  

مودم ADSL  یا سوئیچ شبکه را خاموش کنید.

*گام سوم: افزودن روتر بی*سیم به  شبکه*  *
*
 اکنون روتر بی*سیم  جدید را از جعبه خود خارج کرده و در کنار مودم ADSL یا  دستگاه*های دیگر شبکه قرار  دهید. با استفاده از کابل اترنت مودم را به  پورت WAN روتر متصل*کنید. دیگر  دستگاه*های شبکه را نیز می*توانید به  پورت*های LAN روتر وصل*کنید.  البته به یاد  داشته باشید که اگر روتر  بی*سیم شما یک مودم است، دیگر به اتصال مودم ADSL قبلی  نیازی نیست و  می*توانید کابل تلفن را به طورمستقیم به درگاه RJ11 روتر متصل کنید.  نکته  دیگر محل قرارگیری روتر بی*سیم است. روتر باید با زمین فاصله کافی (حداقل  یک  متر) داشته باشد و پیرامون آن دیوار یا حائل دیگری نباشد.  برای نمونه،  قرار دادن  روتر روی یک میز کار در وسط سالن یا اتاق بهترین حالت است.  سعی*کنید روتر را نزدیک  به دیگر دستگاه*های شبکه یا دستگاه*هایی که قرار  است به طور بی*سیم به روتر متصل  شوند، نصب*کنید. برخی از روترها پایه*ها و  پیچ لازم را برای محکم*شدن به میز کار یا  دیوار دارند. آنتن*های روتر را  با فاصله از یکدیگر و در همه جهات تنظیم  کنید.

*گام چهارم: اتصال روتر به  کامپیوتر*  *
*
 با استفاده از یک  کابل اترنت روتر بی*سیم را به کامپیوتر شخصی یا نوت*بوک  خود متصل کنید. یک سر کابل  باید در یکی از پورت*های LAN روتر و سر دیگر  آن باید در پورت LAN کامپیوتر یا  نوت*بوک باشد. معمولاً*برای تنظیم روتر  لازم است آن را به یک کامپیوتر متصل کنید.  بعد از پیکربندی روتر*می*توانید  این اتصال را قطع کنید.  به طور معمول، روتر به یک  کامپیوتر خانگی ثابت  وصل می*شود تا در آینده و هنگام اعمال تنظیمات جدید به  جابه*جایی روتر  نیاز نباشد.

*گام پنجم: روشن کردن  روتر*  آداپتور روتر را  نیز از جعبه خارج کرده و به برق بزنید و از طرف دیگر به  روتر متصل*کنید. اگر روتر  شما کلید On/Off دارد، این کلید را فشار دهید و  روتر را روشن کنید. اکنون می*توانید  مودم یا دستگاه*های دیگر شبکه را نیز  روشن کنید. چند دقیقه*ای صبر کنید تا تمامی  دستگاه*ها بوت شده و چراغ*های  آن*ها از حالت چشمک*زن به حالت ثابت  در*آید.

*گام ششم: پنل تحت وب*  *
*
 کامپیوتر رومیزی یا  نوت*بوک متصل به روتر را روشن*کنید. اگر آیکون اتصال  به شبکه را درArea  Notification مشاهده کردید تا اینجا مشکلی نیست و یک  مرورگر وب باز کنید. برای وارد  شدن به پنل مدیریتی روتر باید از یک آدرس  IP استفاده کنید که به طور معمول روی خود  روتر یا دفترچه راهنمای آن نوشته  شده است. آدرس IP پیش*فرض بسیاری از دستگاه*ها  192.168.1.1 است. این آدرس  را در نوار آدرس مرورگر وب وارد کرده و کلید Enter را  بزنید. اگر صفحه  لاگین روتر ظاهر شد، پس آدرس را درست وارد*کرده*اید. همانند آدرس  IP پنل،  نام کاربری و رمز عبور روترها نیز به صورت پیش*فرضadmin/admin یا   admin/1234 است. این اطلاعات نیز روی خود روتر یا دفترچه راهنما نوشته شده  است. بعد  از وارد شدن به روتر*می*توانید این اطلاعات را عوض کنید. اکنون  پنل تحت وب روتر پیش  روی شما است و می*توانید پیکربندی این دستگاه را شروع  کنید.

*گام هفتم: تنظیمات اولیه  روتر*  *
*
 در میان منوها و  بخش*های پنل دنبال Quick Setup، Setup Wizard، Wizard  Setup یا چیزی شبیه این*ها  بگردید. زیرا با این گزینه سریع*تر و بهتر  می*توانید تنظیمات اولیه روتر را انجام  دهید. روتر در چند مرحله و پس از  پرسیدن اطلاعات از شما خاموش و دوباره راه*اندازی  می*شود و با پیکربندی  جدید شروع به کار می*کند. در ادامه می*توانید وارد هر بخش  روتر شده و  تنظیمات پیشرفته را انجام دهید. مهم*ترین اطلاعاتی که باید برای تنظیم   روتر آماده داشته باشید، اطلاعات اشتراک اینترنت وای*مکس یا ADSL است. اگر  روتر شما  یک مودم است، *نوع اتصال را PPPoE انتخاب کرده و نام کاربری و  رمز عبور را  وارد*کنید. اگر روتر باید به یک مودم متصل شود، مودم باید در  حالت Bridge باشد.  دیگر اطلاعاتی که باید به روتر در این مرحله داده شود،  نام شبکه بی*سیم یا SSID،  انتخاب فرکانس کاری و باند آن است. اگر  دستگاه*های دیگر شبکه از فرکانس کاری 5  گیگاهرتز پشتیبانی*می*کنند، روتر  را نیز روی این فرکانس تنظیم کنید، اما اگر  دستگاه*های شبکه فقط از فرکانس  2,4 پشتیبانی*می*کنند، ناچارید که این باند را  انتخاب کنید.

*گام هشتم: تنظیمات امنیتی*  
 امن کردن شبکه  بی*سیم مهم*ترین کاری است که باید برای راه*اندازی و نصب  یک روتر انجام دهید.  روترهای جدید همگی از استاندارد WPA پشتیبانی  می*کنند. این استاندارد به مراتب بهتر  از WEP است. استاندارد جدیدتر WPA2  است. اگر روتر شما WPA2 دارد، آن را انتخاب  کنید. بالاترین گزینه امنیتی  WPA2 Enterprise است. الگوریتم*های رمزنگاری نیز اغلب  AES و TKIP هستند که  بنا به نوع روتر خود می*توانید یکی از آن*ها را انتخاب کنید.  سعی کنید  حداقل رمز*عبور هشت کاراکتری تعریف کنید. اگر روتر و دستگاه*های دیگر   بی*سیم از WPS پشتیبانی می*کنند، می*توانید این قابلیت را نیز فعال*کرده و  از  دفترچه راهنمای دستگاه*هابرای استفاده از این قابلیت کمک بگیرید.

*گام نهم: تنظیمات  پیشرفته*  *
*
 برحسب این*که چه  نوع روتری استفاده*می*کنید، تنظیماتی مانند Parental  Control، NAT، MAC Filter،  IPSec، DNS، Port Forwarding، QoS و Routing  وجود دارد که می*توانید با صبر و حوصله  و از روی دفترچه راهنمای روتر  آن*ها نیز پیکربندی*کنید. برای نمونه می*توانید دامنه  آدرس*های IP مجاز را  برای اتصال به شبکه مشخص کنید یا تصمیم بگیرید که دستگاه*ها با  آدرس  تعریف شده به شبکه بی*سیم وصل شوند یا از سرویس DHCP  استفاده شود. برخی  اوقات  نیاز است که روتر را روی چندین کانال فرکانسی تنظیم کنید تا بهترین  کانال برای  آنتن*دهی مشخص شود. کانال*های خلوت*تر سرعت انتقال اطلاعات  بیشتری به شما می*دهد.  اگر روتر شما از سرویس*های USB، Bit  torrent،  Multimedia و... پشتیبانی می*کند، می*توانید این سرویس*ها را نیز برحسب   نیازتان تنظیم کنید.

*چرا WPA2 را پیشنهاد می*کنیم؟*  برای امنیت  شبکه*های بی*سیم سه استاندارد WEP، WPA و WPA2 وجود دارد. WEP  بسیار قدیمی و ضعیف و  در چند دقیقه قابل شکسته*شدن و رمزگشایی است.  بهترین روش، استفاده از استاندارد  رمزگذاری WPA2 است. زیرا این استاندارد  از الگوریتم*های رمزنگاری پیشرفته*ای مانند  AES (سرنام Advanced  Encryption Standard) و TKIP (سرنامTemporal Key Integrity Protocol)  پشتیبانی می*کند و  امکان تعریف یک رمز عبور طولانی خصوصی میان دستگاه*های  شبکه را فراهم می*کند.  پیشنهاد ما انتخاب WPA2 با الگوریتم AES است؛ البته  باید توجه کنید که دیگر  دستگاه*های شبکه نیز از AES و WPA2  پشتیبانی*کنند. در غیر این صورت می*توانید به  جای AES از TKIP و به جای  WPA2 از WPA استفاده کنید.


*شبکه خود را مخفی کنید!*  اگر امنیت شبکه شما  خیلی اهمیت دارد، می*توانید با  مخفی*کردن روتر شبکه و SSID آن، یک شبکه بی*سیم  غیرقابل شناسایی داشته  باشید. در روترها گزینه*ای به نام SSID Broadcast وجود دارد که اگر از حالت  فعال بودن خارج  شود، دیگر دستگاه*های بی*سیم نزدیک به روتر نمی*توانند با  جست*وجو شبکه شما را پیدا  کرده و به آن متصل شده یا از وجود آن آگاه  شوند. اگر می*خواهید SSID شبکه را مخفی  کنید، به دو نکته توجه کنید: 
1- هیچ*گاه  مخفی*کردن SSID جایگزینی برای رمزنگاری کردن شبکه و استفاده از WPA2  نیست.
2- دستگاه*هایی که باید به شبکه  شما متصل شوند باید نام SSID شبکه را داشته باشند و با تعریف دستی یک اتصال به شبکه  
متصل شوند.

*سازگاری با استانداردهای  802.11a/b/g/n*   گفتیم که روترهایی  که از استاندارد 802.11n استفاده می*کنند، با  دستگاه*های دارای استاندارد 802.11b/g  نیز سازگاری دارند و هیچ*گونه مشکلی  وجود نخواهد داشت. اما هنوز در برخی شبکه*ها  دستگاه*هایی یافت می*شوند که  از استاندارد 802.11a استفاده می*کنند که نخستین  استاندارد شبکه*های  بی*سیم است. اگر در شبکه شما نیز چنین دستگاهی وجود دارد، باید  به دنبال  روتری بگردید که از این استاندارد نیز پشتیبانی*کند. برخی از روترهای   802.11n از 802.11a نیز پشتیبانی می*کنند. به تازگی نیز روترهایی با حداکثر  سرعت  450 مگابیت بر ثانیه وارد بازار شده*اند که یک نوع پیشرفته روترهای  سری N هستند و  همانند آن*ها می*توانند از استانداردهای 802.11b/g/n  پشتیبانی کنند. استانداردهای  جدید شبکه*های بی*سیم نیز 802.11ac و  802.11ad هستند که هنوز محصولات رسمی آن*ها  وارد بازار نشده، اما در زمان  عرضه، از استانداردهای قبلی خود، یعنی 802.11b/g/n  پشتیبانی می*کنند

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*از طریق Google  Panoramio تصاویر سراسر جهان را ببینید*  *شاید  هیچ زبانی گویا تر از زبان  تصاویر نباشد. می*خواهید درباره یک معبد چینی  بیشتر بدانید؟ برای سفر بعدی*تان بین  تاج محل و آکروپلیس مرددید؟ از قدیم  گفته*اند شنیدن کی بود مانند دیدن! سرویس جدید  گوگل این امکان را در  اختیار شما قرار می*دهد تا بتوانید روی نقشه تصاویر مربوط به  اماکن و  بناهای یک منطقه خاص را مشاهده* کنید و خودتان نیز عکس*هایتان را در آن ثبت   کنید. در ادامه با نحوه کار Google Panoramio بیشتر آشنا خواهید  شد.*

 اگر فکر می*کنید Google Panoramio یک سایت مربوط به  سفر و مسافرت است،  سخت در اشتباهید. در واقع این یک سایت اجتماعی عکاسی است که  می*تواند به  عنوان یک راهنمای تور مجازی که سرتاسر جهان را تحت پوشش دارد مورد  استفاده  قرار گیرد (چه برای کسانی که مسافرین مجازی که حوصله سفر کردن ندارند و چه   برای مسافرین واقعی). پانورامیو از طریق عکس و اشتراک*گذاری تصاویر، جهان  را به ما  نشان می*دهد. همان*طور که خود سایت می*گوید، هدف اصلی دیدن همه  جای جهان است.  پانورامیو به شکل یک لایه روی Google Earth و Google Maps  نیز در دسترس است.
 با فعالسازی آن می*توانید عکس*های ضبط شده که  اطلاعات جغرافیایی را در  خود دارند و به اصطلاح Geo-tagged شده*اند را مشاهده کنید.  از آنجا که در  پانورامیو فقط عکس اماکن وجود دارد، در آن تصاویر خصوصی را نخواهید  دید.  در واقع چون تمرکز این سایت فقط روی مکان*های مختلف است، انواع دیگر تصویر  در  آن جایی ندارند. نکته مهم دیگر آن است که همه تصاویر روی گوگل مپ در  جایی که به آن  متعلقند قرار دارند، بنابراین می توانید یک مکان را توسط  عکس*های مربوط به آن روی  نقشه مشاهده کنید.
*چشم انداز جهان از دریچه Panoramio*

 استفاده از پانورامیو به سادگی ورود به حساب کاربری  گوگل*تان است. اگر  برای اولین بار وارد می*شوید باید یک نام کاربری مخصوص پانورامیو  انتخاب  کنید.
 اگر به دنبال مشاهده یک مکان مشخص از طریق عکس*های  آن هستید کافی است  موقعیت مکانی آن را در بخش جستجو وارد کنید. پانورامیو به بهترین  شکل به  شما کمک می*کند و حتی پیشنهاداتی نیز ارائه می*دهد. نتیجه مثل تصویر زیر   خواهد بود:

این تصویر کوچک شده است برای نمایش اینجا کلیک کنید



 روی نقشه بزرگنمایی کنید تا بتوانبد تصاویر کوچک یا  تامب*نیل*های هر محل  را روی Google Map مشاهده کنید. تامب*نیل*هایی که بزرگتر دیده  می*شوند  تصاویر محبوب*تری هستند. محبوب*ترین*ها را می*توان در قاب چپ، زیر برگه   Popular نیز ببینید. می*توانید به بزرگنمایی ادامه دهید تا تصاویر بیشتری  را مشاهده  کنید و حتی تقریبا وارد خیابان*ها شوید. با کلیک روی هر تصویر  یک صفحه جدید باز  می*شود که نام محل یا بنا در آن نوشته شده است.
 همچنین می*توانید آخرین تصاویر گرفته شده در اطراف  منطقه*ای خاص و یا  تصاویری که ممکن است شما آپلود کرده باشید را در همان برگه سمت  چپ تماشا  کنید.

این تصویر کوچک شده است برای نمایش اینجا کلیک کنید



 پانورامیو یک برگه به نام Cool Places هم دارد که  برخی از شگفت*انگیزترین مناظر سراسر جهان را به نمایش گذاشته است.
*عکاسان، پانورامیو را دوست خواهند داشت*

 در اینجا نه تنها می*توانید عکس*های زیبای گرفته  شده از بناها و اماکن  مختلف دنیا را تماشا کنید، بلکه می*توانید تصاویر گرفته شده  توسط خودتان  را نیز آپلود کرده و با دیگران به اشتراک بگذارید. تصاویر پانورامیو را   می*توان هم از طریق کامپیوتر آپلود کرد و هم از آلبوم*های تحت وب Picasa و  یا حساب  گوگل انتقال داد. کافی است تا تصاویر را به درستی برچسب*گذاری  کنید و مکان آن را  روی نقشه مشخص کنید.
 بهتر است که تا حد امکان دقیق باشید چرا که حالا  افراد بسیاری تصویری که  از لنز دوربین دیده*اید را خواهند دید. می*توانید URL  تصاویر ثبت شده*تان  را با دوستانتان به اشتراک بگذارید.
 و در پایان اگر در عکاسی ماهر هستید، جامعه  پانورامیو ماهانه مسابقه*ای برگزار می*کند که می*توانید مهارت*هایتان را بروز  دهید.

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*گوگل با ناقضان کپی  رایت برخورد می کند*  اگر  دارای سایت یا وبلاگی در اینترنت باشید حتما با مشکل کپی  کردن مطالب تان  مواجه شده اید. از طرفی شما ساعت ها برای تولید مطالب وقت می گذارید  و از  طرف دیگر افرادی پیدا می شوند که به راحتی حاصل زحمات شما را بدون رعایت  هیچ  گونه قانون یا مبانی اخلاقی کپی می کنند. 

حالا یک راه حل برای این مشکل  پیدا شده است. قرار است گوگل با ارایه  سرویسی جدید، کمک کند تا سایت ها و وبلاگ های  کپی کننده اطلاعات از فهرست  های اینترنتی حذف شوند. 

بر اساس سرویس جدید که  «گوگل کپی» نام دارد، این شرکت سایت ها و وبلاگ های  کپی کننده را از موتور جستجو و  دیگر سرویس هایش حذف خواهد کرد. 

هر چند گوگل هنوز اطلاعات زیادی در مورد  این سرویس منتشر نکرده اما یک API  اولیه با قابلیت ترجمه به زبان های مختلف ارایه  داده تا بر اساس آن  مدیران سایت ها و وبلاگ ها بتوانند بررسی کنند، آیا صفحات آنها  در خطر حذف  از موتور جستجوی گوگل قرار دارد یا نه. 

گوگل می گوید طی ماه های  گذشته مشغول بررسی و گردآوری یک دیتابیس از سایت و  وبلاگ های ناقض کپی رایت بوده و  هم اکنون لیست بزرگی از آنها در اختیار  دارد. این سرویس در حال حاضر سایت ها و  وبلاگ هایی را هدف قرار می دهد که  محتوای دیگر سایت ها را بدون رعایت قوانین آنها  استفاده کرده اند. اما  گوگل می گوید در مراحل بعد سراغ سایت های معرفی اپلیکیشن های  ققل شکسته  نیز خواهد رفت. 

هنوز در مورد اینکه سایت ها و وبلاگ ها بر اساس  چه شرایطی از گوگل حذف  خواهند شد، توضیحات زیادی ارایه نشده اما پیش بینی می شود  حذف یک سایت از  موتورجستجوی گوگل و دیگر مجموعه های مرتبط، ضربه بزرگی به  بازدیدکننده های  آن سایت وارد کند. 

در کنار آن گوگل می گوید مشغول مذاکره  با دیگر ارایه کننده گان خدمات  جستجو در اینترنت مانند مایکروسافت و یاهو است تا  آنها هم از دیتابیس گوگل  استفاده کرده و سایت های کپی کننده و ناقض کپی رایت را از  فهرست شان حذف  کنند. 

این سرویس قرار است به صورت آزمایشی از ماه آینده  میلادی کار خودش را آغاز کند. تا آن زمان می توانید از اینجا استفاده کنید و ببینید آیا آدرس وب سایت  شما نیز در فهرست گوگل قرار گرفته یا نه.

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

[B]پرمراجعه*

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*کنترل مکالمات تلفنی،  ای میل ها و اینترنت افراد*  *البته  این قانون به سازمان اطلاعات دولتی  اجازه نخواهد داد تا بدون حکم دادگاه،  به محتوای ای میلها، مکالمات تلفنی و یا  پیامک های افراد دسترسی پیدا  کند.
*


   براساس قوانین تازه ای که قرار است بزودی در بریتانیا اعلام شود، از این  پس دولت  این کشور می تواند مکالمات تلفنی، ای میل ها، پیامک ها و سایت  های اینترنتی مورد  استفاده افراد را کنترل کند.
 براساس این قانون جدید از شرکت های اینترنتی خواسته می شود تا اطلاعات  مورد نیاز  افراد را در اختیار سازمان اطلاعات دولتی بریتانیا (GCHQ) قرار  دهند.

 در حالی که وزرات کشور بریتانیا این اقدام را درمقابله با جرائم و عملیات   تروریستی حائز اهمیت دانسته، گروههای مدافع آزادی های مدنی از آن انتقاد  کرده  اند.
 دیوید دیویس از نمایندگان محافظه کار در پارلمان این قانون جدید را  "اقدامی  غیرضروری در گسترش توانایی دولت درزمینه تجسس در زندگی مردم  معمولی دانسته  است."
 تلاش های دولت قبلی بریتانیا در اجرایی شدن چنین اقدامی به دلیل مخالفت  های  بسیار از جمله در بین نمایندگان محافظه کار با شکست روبرو شد. 
 گام های بی سابقه
 این قانون جدید احتمالا توسط ملکه الیزابت دوم در جریان سخنرانی در ماه مه اعلام  خواهد شد.
 البته این قانون به سازمان اطلاعات دولتی بریتانیا اجازه نخواهد داد تا  بدون حکم  دادگاه، به محتوای ای میلها، مکالمات تلفنی و یا پیامک های افراد  دسترسی پیدا  کند.
 اما براساس این قانون ماموران اطلاعاتی می توانند افراد و گروههایی را که  با فرد  مورد نظر در تماس هستند، شناسایی کرده و همچنین دریابند که برای چه  زمانی و یا مدتی  این تماس ها وجود داشته است.
 ماموران اطلاعاتی همچنین این امکان را خواهند داشت تا سایت های مورد بازدید هر  فرد را شناسایی کنند.
 وزرات کشور بریتانیا در بیانیه ای گفته است ضرورت دارد " با توجه به تحولات در  زمینه تکنولوژی به اطلاعات، دسترسی مداوم داشت."
 یکی از سخنگویان وزارت کشور هم در این باره گفت:" بسیار ضروری است که پلیس  و  سرویس های امنیتی بتوانند در شرایطی خاص برای تحقیق در مورد اقدامات  جنایی و  تروریستی جدی به اطلاعات دسترسی داشته باشند تا بتوانند از جامعه  محافظت کنند."
 اما در مقابل دیوید دیویس از نمایندگان محافظه کار گفته است که این قانون  به  دولت اجازه می دهد تا " در مورد شمار زیادی از مردم استراق سمع کند."
 آقای دیویس گفت:" این قانون تمرکزش برتروریست ها و یا جنایتکاران نیست،  بلکه  مکالمات تلفنی، ای میل ها و سایت های اینترنتی مورد استفاده توسط هر  فردی هدف این  قانون قرار می گیرد."
 به گفته این نماینده محافظه کار" نباید ورای معیارهای یک جامعه متمدن حرکت کرد،  حال آن که این قانون ناقض چنین جامعه ای است."
 در همین حال نیک پیکلز، مدیر گروه موسوم به (Big Brother Watch) در یک  ادعا این  طرح را مانند اقدامهای کشورهایی نظیر چین و ایران دانسته است!!!.
 آقای پیکلز افزوده  این اقدام حمله ای کامل به حریم خصوصی افراد است و  مشخص نیست که آیا در جهت منافع  امنیت عمومی عمل می کند یا خیر
 بهر حال حتی اگر این قانون جدید توسط ملکه الیزابت دوم اعلام شود، براساس  روال  موجود هر قانون جدیدی باید از طریق پارلمان این کشور رسمیت پیدا  کند

----------


## tofighsob

*نیمی از مراجعه کنندگان اینترنت «انسان» نیستند

*پژوهش*های جدید حاکی از آن است که ۵۱ درصد فعالیت*های اینترنتی  نه از سوی انسان*ها،  بلکه از سوی کاربرانی از جنس نرم*افزار صورت می*گیرد.


به گزارش ایتنا به  نقل از مرواهاست، موسسه تحقیقاتی Incapsula در آمریکا  با بررسی*های خود به این  نتیجه رسیده که فقط ۴۹ درصد از ترافیک اینترنت در  اختیار انسان*هاست.

مطابق  گزارش سایت PC Authority بر اساس این یافته*ها، ۲ درصد ترافیک وب از سوی اسپمرهای  خودکار تامین می*شود.

نرم*افزارهای جاسوسی ۱۹ درصد این ترافیک را بر عهده  دارند و ۲۰ درصد نیز به موتورهای جست*وجوگر می*رسد.

۵ درصد این مقدار هم در  اختیار ربات*های خزنده قرار دارد.

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*گوگل مهم*تر از پدر و مادر و معلمان

*وقتی برای کودکان امروزی سوالی پیش می*آید ابتدا آن را از چه کسی می*پرسند؟ از پدر  و مادر، معلم*ها یا گوگل؟

 مطالعه  جدیدی نشان داده است که موتور جست*وجوگر گوگل اولین محل مراجعه کودکان برای کسب  اطلاعات و یافتن پاسخی برای سوالاتشان است.

به گزاش وب سایت zdnet، موسسه  ساینس*سیتی (Science City) در شهر بیرمنگام  بریتانیا با انجام یک نظرسنجی از بین  ۵۰۰ کودک بین ۶ تا ۱۵ ساله دریافته  است که ۹۴ درصد از این کودکان از موتور  جست*وجوگر گوگل استفاده می*کنند که  نیمی از آنها حداقل پنج بار در روز به این  جست*وجوگر اینترنتی مراجعه  می*کنند.
۱۸ درصد از این کودکان هم گفته*اند روزی  بیشتر از ده بار به گوگل مراجعه  می*کنند. ۵۴ درصد از این کودکان به صراحت گفته*اند  که گوگل اولین محل  مراجعه آنها برای کسب اطلاعات است.

این مطالعه نشان داده  است که اگر کودکان پاسخ مورد نظر خود را در گوگل نیافتند به دانشنامه آنلاین  ویکی*پدیا مراجعه می*کنند.
فقط ۳ درصد از این کودکان گفته*اند در صورتی که  اطلاعات مورد نیاز خود را  از گوگل به دست نیاورند، سوالات خود را از معلمانشان  می*پرسند.
۹ درصد نیز گفته*اند که هرگز برای یافتن پاسخ سوالاتشان به معلمان  مراجعه نمی*کنند.

فقط معلم*ها نیستند که نقششان در سایه استیلای گوگل  کمرنگ*تر از گذشته شده  است. حتی پدر و مادر نیز نقش و اهمیت خود به عنوان منبع  اطلاعات را از  دست داده*اند.

نظرسنجی موسسه ساینس*سیتی نشان می*دهد که ۳۴  درصد از کودکان بر این باورند  که پدر و مادرشان به هيچ وجه توانایی کمک به آنها در  زمینه تکالیف درسی  را ندارند.
۱۴ درصد از این کودکان نیز گفته*اند پدر و مادر  خود را به اندازه کافی باهوش نمی*دانند.

علاقه کودکان به گوگل و دیگر منابع  اینترنتی و دیجیتال حتی از مراجعه آنها به کتاب*ها و منابع چاپی نیز کاسته  است.
نیمی از کودکانی که در این نظرسنجی شرکت کرده*اند گفته*اند هرگز به یک   دانشنامه چاپی مراجعه نکرده*اند. ۱۹ درصد از آنها حتی گفته*اند تاکنون هرگز  از  فرهنگ لغت چاپی نیز استفاده نکرده*اند.

پژوهشگران این موسسه بریتانیایی  دریافته*اند که استفاده از فناوری*های  همراه در بین کودکان در حال افزایش است. حدود  ۳۱ درصد این کودکان گفته*اند  از آیپد، کیندل فایر یا رایانه شخصی خود برای کتاب  خواندن استفاده  می*کنند.

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*استفاده*ی 200 هزار نفر از خدمات الکترونیک سامانه*ی شهر الکترونیک یزد*

مدیرعامل شرکت پیشگامان محتوی گستر از استفاده*ی حدود 200 هزار نفر، از خدمات  الکترونیکی سامانه*ی شهر الکترونیک یزد با نام تجاری "یزدتودی" در مدت شش ماه خبر  داد.

 به گزارش سیتنا به نقل از روابط عمومی گروه پیشگامان، "علی اشرف*زاده" اظهار  داشت: سامانه*ی شهر الکترونیک یزد با نام تجاری "یزدتودی"  از اواسط مهرماه سال  90 فعالیت آزمایشی خود را آغاز کرد و با ارائه*ی  نزدیک به 300 خدمت الکترونیک دولت  در بخش*های مختلف و همچنین خدمات  الکترونیک ارگان*های دولتی و عمومی استان یزد به  عنوان یک سامانه*ی  اینترنتی پیشگام در این عرصه فعالیت خود را رونق داد.

 وی افزود: با توجه به برنامه*ریزی صورت گرفته در این شرکت مبنی بر تلاش  برای  تولید محتوای غنی در وب در این سامانه روزانه اخبار و مطالب مختلفی  در حوزه*های  گوناگون منطقه*ای یزد بر خروجی سایت منتشر می*شود.

 اشرف*زاده تاکید کرد: در شش ماه فعالیت این سامانه*ی اینترنتی قریب به 200   هزار نفر از خدمات الکترونیک بهره برده*اند که فراتر از پیش*بینی*های  اولیه  بود.

 مدیرعامل شرکت پیشگامان محتوی گستر تاکید کرد: این آمار نشان می*دهد تا چه  حد  شهروندان ایرانی به بهره*برداری از خدمات الکترونیک نیازمند هستند و  باید در این  زمینه تلاش*های جدی*تری صورت گیرد.

 وی افزود: فضای وب از محتوای غنی و صحیح فارسی بهره*ی چندانی نبرده است و باید  با جدیت بیشتری در این زمنیه فعالیت کرد.

 اشرف زاده خاطرنشان کرد: این شرکت و سامانه اینترنتی یزدتودی به آدرس www.yazdtoday.com آماده*ی  همکاری با سازمان*ها و شرکت*های مختلف برای الکترونیکی کردن فعالیت*ها هستند تا  هرچه سریع تر به وضع مطلوب برسیم.

 گفتنی است   شرکت پیشگامان محتوی گستر در سال 1390 به دلیل فعالیت مستمر  در  حوزه*ی تولید محتوا در وب به عنوان ستاره*ی فناوری اطلاعات ایران  انتخاب و مورد  تقدیر قرار گرفت.

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*خواستگاری فیس*بوکی با طعم قهوه

**دختر مالزیایی با لکه*های قهوه شیوه*ای  جدید از نقاشی را به تصویر کشید تا از خواننده*ی محبوبش در فیس بوک خواستگاری  کند.*

 به گزارش سیتنا،  نقاشی با ابزارهای غیرمعمول و  به*کارگیری روش*های بدیع و نامتعارف در  تصویرگری چند وقتی* است در بین نقاشان خلاق  محبوبیت زیادی پیدا کرده است.  هونگ یی نقاش ۲۶ ساله اهل مالزی در تازه*ترین اثر خود  با استفاده از  لکه*های فنجان قهوه چهره یک خواننده محبوب چینی را به* تصویر کشیده  است.

 آی کافی ادامه داد  که این نقاش جوان که به «رد» (red) مشهور است٬ می*کوشد  در آثار خود از  قلم*موی رنگ و برس استفاده نکند. هونگ پیش از این با  استفاده از میلیون*ها دانه تخم  آفتاب*گردان چهره یک طراح چینی را  تصویرسازی کرده بود. همچنین در اثر دیگری او با  یک توپ بسکتبال صورت یائو  مینگ ستاره چینی*تبار لیگ NBA را نقاشی کرده بود.

 

 او حالا با لکه*های ته فنجان قهوه٬ چهره جی*چو سوپراستار موسیقی پاپ چین  را  کشیده است. اما خلق این اثر «قهوه»ای که ۱۲ ساعت به*طول انجامیده٬  حکایت عاشقانه*ای  دارد. هونگ این نقاشی را با الهام از یکی از آهنگ*های  جی*چو کشیده است.

 به گزارش سیتنا (citna.ir)،   جی*چو در آهنگی با نام «راز» از تصویر جدا شدن یک فنجان از نعلبکی سخن  می*گوید٬ و  دختری که به زمان آینده سفر و جی*چو را ملاقات می*کند. دختر در  این دیدار کوتاه به  جی*چو دل می*بندد و در بازگشت به زمان حال٬ چهره*ای  که از او در خاطرش نقش بسته بود  را به تصویر می*کشد.

 

 همین تصویر جدا شدن فنجان از نعلبکی در ترانه این آهنگ٬ هونگ را به فکر  درست  کردن این اثر انداخته است. از طرفی حال و هوای قهوه*ای نقاشی و حس  سپیای آن نیز در  مطابقت کامل با آهنگ و داستان آن دارد.

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*کشف موتورهای آپولو ۱۱ توسط بنیانگذار سایت آمازون*




جف بزوز" بنیانگذار سایت اینترنتی آمازون موتورهای موشک آپولو ۱۱ که در سال  ۱۹۶۹ به  ماه پرتاب شد را در اعماق اقیانوس اطلس پیدا کرده است.

 به گزارش سیتنا به نقل از بی.بی.سی، بزوز در وبلاگ خود نوشت که او ۵ موتور  که  توسط یک دستگاه* کاشف* زیر دریایی* از طریق* امواج* صوتی* اشیاء را  پیدا می*کند، را  در عمق چهار هزار و ۳۰۰ متری اقیانوس اطلس پیدا کرد.

 بزوز می گوید هدف او خارج کردن حداقل یکی از این موتورها از کف اقیانوس و ترمیم  آن است.

 این موتورها که روی هم رفته ۳ میلیون و ۵۰۰ هزار کیلو نیروی رانشی تولید   می*کردند کمی پس از پرتاب موشک آپولو به فضا به داخل آب افتادند.

 بزوز در وبلاگ خود می*نویسد از وضعیت این موتورها خبر ندارد چرا که آنها  با سرعت  و فشار بسیار بالا وارد آب شده و حدود ۴۰ سال است که در اعماق  اقیانوس قرار دارند.  او می*گوید که البته جنس آنها بسیار محکم است.

 بزوز می*گوید هر چند این موتورها به ناسا، سازمان ملی هوانوردی و فضایی  آمریکا  تعلق دارد اما امیدوار است آنها در موزه پرواز در شهر سیاتل به  نمایش گذاشته شوند.  برخی از قطعات موشک آپولو اکنون در موزه هوا و فضای  واشنگتن قرار دارند.

 ناسا هم در این باره ابراز خرسندی کرده و گفته است که منتظر اطلاعات بیشتری از  طرف آقای بزوز است.

 جف بزوز ۵ ساله بود که آپولو ۱۱ به فضا پرتاب شد و ۴ روز بعد نیل آرم  استرانگ و  باز آلدرین بر ماه قدم گذاشتند. او می*گوید تماشای چنین صحنه ای  حس کنجکاوی او را  نسبت به فضا بیشتر کرد.

 گفته می*شود عمق دریا پر از باقی مانده*های موشک*هایی از عصر فضا است و مشخص  نیست چه اتفاقی برای این اشیاء افتاده است.

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## tofighsob

*راه*اندازی شبکه*ی اجتماعی اختصاصی باشگاه بایرن مونیخ برای هواداران*




اشگاه بایرن مونیخ آلمان با ایجاد شبکه*ی اجتماعی اختصاصی خود با نام "myfcb.de" بر  آن است که فضایی خاص برای طرفداران این باشگاه ایجاد کند. 

 به گزارش سیتنا،  عشق به فوتبال تنها به ۹۰  دقیقه**ای محدود نمی*شود که یک مسابقه در شرایط  عادی به فرجام می*رسد. بازی*های  حساس و باشگاه*های مهم فوتبال همواره  موضوع بحث*های داغ و آتشین موافقان و مخالفان  هستند. هواداران یک تیم عضو  باشگاه مورد علاقه*شان می*شوند، ساعت*ها در کافه یا  باری گرد هم می*آیند و  پیرامون بازی انجام شده یا پیش*رو بحث می*کنند.

 خرید و فروش بازیکنان و بازار نقل و انتقال ستارگان فوتبال نیز از جمله   موضوعاتی هستند که گاه تب و هیجان خاصی در این یا آن هوادار فوتبال بر  می*انگیزند؛  یا خطای داوری یا تصمیم مربی به تعویض بازیکنی، یا خطایی که  خطا نبوده یا خطا بوده  و داور آن را خطا تشخیص نداده و مسائلی از این  قبیل. موضوع برای گفت*وگو و بحث زیاد  است.

 چهره بحث در جهان امروز با کم و کیف بحث در دهه*های پیشین تغییری فاحش  کرده  است و از آن جمله است رویکرد به افزارهای جدید بحث، بحث از راه دور،  از طریق حضور  در فضای مجازی.

 اکنون پای این بحث*ها به شبکه*های اجتماعی کشیده شده است. از همین*رو،  شمار  کسانی که می*توانند تب و هیجان خود را با دیگران قسمت کنند، به مراتب  بیش*تر از  شمار کسانی شده که پیش از این پشت یک میز جا می*گرفتند و با  شور و هیجان بحث  می*کردند.

 دویچه*وله گزارش  می*دهد: این*که باشگاه*های ورزشی برای خودشان صفحه  فیسبوکی راه اندازی کنند،  موضوع تازه*ای نیست. تقریبا همه باشگاه*ها،  کمابیش اهمیت فیسبوک را کشف کرده*اند.  مثلا صفحه فیسبوکی تیم بارسلونا بیش  از دو میلیون و یکصدهزار عضو دارد. باشگاه چلسی  لندن نیز نزدیک به ۲  میلیون نفر را در لیست اعضای صفحه فیسبوکی خودش گرد آورده است.  شمار اعضای  صفحه فیسبوکی آ.ث.میلان با توجه به تب داغ فوتبال در ایتالیا به بیش از  ۹  میلیون نفر رسیده است. و آن*گاه که پای ستارگان فوتبال به میان می*آید،  شمار  طرفداران فیسبوکی از مرز باشگاه*ها می*گذرد. به عنوان نمونه صفحه  اختصاصی لیونل مسی  در فیسبوک بیش از ۳۳ میلیون عضو دارد.

 به گزارش سیتنا (citna.ir)،  حال بایرن مونیخ تصمیم  گرفته پا را از این محدوده فراتر نهاده و یک شبکه  اجتماعی اختصاصی برای خودش  راه*اندازی کند. از آن*جا که زیرمجموعه  طرفداران این تیم از مرزهای جغرافیایی آلمان  فراتر می*رود و بسیاری را در  بر می*گیرد که به زبان آلمانی تسلط ندارند، زبان  انگلیسی هم به موازات  زبان آلمانی در نظر گرفته شده است.

 باشگاه بایرن مونیخ خیلی سریع به اهمیت اینترنت و فضای مجازی پی برد و  صفحه  اینترنتی خودش را راه*اندازی کرد. صفحه*ای که ماهانه بیش از ۴ میلیون  و ۴۰۰ هزار  بازدیدکننده دارد. روی صفحه فیسبوکی بایرن موینخ نیز بیش از ۳  میلیون نفر سرنوشت  باشگاه مورد علاقه خود را با هیجان و شور فراوان تعقیب  می*کنند.

  اکنون بایرن مونیخ با ایجاد شبکه اجتماعی اختصاصی خود بر آن است که فضایی  خاص  برای طرفداران این باشگاه ایجاد کند. عضویت در این شبکه اجتماعی برای  هواداران تیم  بایرن مونیخ مجانی است، اما مسؤولان باشگاه قصد دارند با  انتشار تبلیغات روی این  صفحه کسب درآمد کنند.

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*مسدود شدن ۱۶ سایت اینترنتی به دلیل انتشار شایعه کودتا در چین*



 مقامات چین از دستگیری ۶ نفر و بسته شدن ۱۶ سایت اینترنتی خبر داده اند؛  این  اقدام پس از انتشار شایعاتی در مورد وقوع یک کودتای نظامی در اوایل  ماه جاری میلادی  در این کشور صورت گرفته است.

 به گزارش سیتنا به نقل از بی.بی.سی، به گفته مقامات، این سایت های  اینترنتی با  پخش خبرهایی در مورد ورود خودروهای نظامی به پکن، پایتخت این  کشور در گسترش این  شایعات نقش داشته اند.

 بر اساس گزارش ها، این شایعات به سرعت در وبلاگ های چینی گسترش یافت و حتی برخی  رسانه های بین المللی هم آن را منعکس کردند.

 دفتر دولتی کنترل اینترنت چین گفته است که این شایعات "تاثیر بسیار بدی بر مردم  داشته است."

 دو سرویس دهنده پرطرفدار وبلاگ موقتا به روی کاربرانی که قصد دارند اظهار  نظرهایشان را منتشر کنند، بسته شده است.

 یکی از سخنگویان دفتر کنترل اینترنت چین به خبرگزاری شین هوا گفته است که  از  عملکرد این دو وب سایت "انتقاد شده و بر اساس آنچه که انجام داده اند،  مجازات شده  اند."

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*فیس*بوک موتور جستجو راه اندازی می*کند* 



 علیرغم تلاش*های زاکربرگ برای پنهان کردن  رقابت فیس*بوک با گوگل، هر روز این رقابت صریح تر می*شود.  رقابت را ابتدا گوگل با راه اندازی شبکه اجتماعی گوگل پلاس  آشکار کرد و هر چه گذشت، رقابت میان این دو  کمپانی بزرگ شدیدتر شد تا این  که اکنون فیس*بوک می*خواهد با تکیه بر شبکه اجتماعی  قوی خود جایی در عرصه  موتور*های جست*جو باز کند. اگر فیس*بوک اقدام به راه اندازی  موتور جست*جو  کند، با توجه به اطلاعاتی که از کاربران دارد، می*تواند گزینه*های  مناسب و  دلخواهشان را به آنها توصیه کند.


آیا فیس*بوک می*خواهد به رقیب بزرگتری برای گوگل  تبدیل شود و از موقعیت  مکانی شما و علاقمندی*های دوستانتان نیز در موتور جست*جوی  جدیدش بهره  ببرد؟
 بنا به گزارش Businessweek،  فیس*بوک تیمی متشکل از 20 مهندس را  به رهبری یک برنامه*نویس سابق گوگل،  برای کار بر روی موتور جست*جوی پیشرفته درون  سایتش انتخاب کرده* است.
 با توجه به شنیده*ها از دو منبع مختلف، ایده پشت  طراحی این موتور جست*جو،  استفاده بهتر از انبوه اطلاعاتی است که کاربران فیس*بوک در  این سایت قرار  داده اند. با توجه به وجود افراد بسیاری که موارد مختلف را به اشتراک   می*گذارند و همچنین با توجه به استفاده کاربران از دکمه Like برای مقالات و   ویدئوها، پتانسیل و اطلاعات بسیار زیادی برای استفاده در یک موتور جست*جو  وجود دارد  که اکنون بلااستفاده است.
 Mashable برای کسب اطلاعات بیشتر با فیس*بوک تماس  گرفت و در مورد موتور  جست*جوی جدید این شرکت سئوالاتی پرسید و این پاسخ را از یک  سخنگوی شرکت  دریافت کرد: "ما درباره شایعات و حدس و گمان*های مربوط به محصولاتمان   اظهار نظر نمی کنیم و آنها را تکذیب یا تایید نمی نماییم"
 گوگل اخیرا حضور خود در فضای اجتماعی را با راه  اندازی Google+  در پاییز گذشته و افزودن ویژگی "Search  Plus your World" در ابتدای سال  جاری، افزایش داده است. حال این موضوع که فیس*بوک  پا در عرصه موتورهای  جست*جو بگذارد و جواب رقیب خود را بدهد، باید جالب باشد. به  طور کلی،  رقابت میان غول*های IT همواره به نفع کاربران است و آنها هستند که از این   رقابت سود می*برند.
 ایده "وب مفهوم گرا" که در آن اطلاعات آنلاین با  روش*های پیچیده و  هوشمندتری ارائه می*گردد، با شتاب زیادی در محافل بحث درباره  آینده  تکنولوژی مطرح می*گردد. اخیرا ویکیپدیا پروژه ای به نام Wikidata را  آغاز کرده که هدفش هوشمندتر نمودن  اطلاعات از طریق به روزرسانی مداوم در  هنگام ویرایش محتوای آنهاست. قابلیت جست*جوی  قوی تر فیس*بوک گامی دیگر به  سمت وب مفهوم گرا است.
 موسس فیس*بوک، مارک زاکربرگ همیشه سعی کرده به طور  مستقیم وارد گود رقابت  با Google نشود. او در پاییز گذشته به یکی از خبرگزاری*ها  گفت:
 فکر نمی کنم موقعیت فعلی منجر به شرایطی شود که یک  کمپانی بخواهد همه چیز را ببرد و دیگری کاملا شکست بخورد.
 با این حال اگر گزارش Businessweek صحت داشته باشد، این نیز قدم دیگری  به سمت رقابت بیشتر میان این دو غول دنیای IT می*باشد.

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*چه کسانی بی*اجازه از اینترنت بی*سیم شما استفاده می*کنند * 



 اگر شما هم به صورت بی*سیم از اینترنت خود  استفاده می*کنید و همواره شک  دارید که آیا شخص دیگری هم از اینترنت بی*سیم شما  استفاده می*کند یا خیر،  تنها کافی است یک برنامه بسیار سبک را بر روی سیستم خود نصب  کنید تا هر  گاه غریبه*ها قصد استفاده از اینترنت شما را داشتند، به شما هشدار  دهد.


Wireless Network Watcher یک برنامه ویندوزی رایگان است که Wi-Fi شما را از  گزند  غریبه*ها در امان می*دارد. در واقع با استفاده از این برنامه هرگاه  دستگاه دیگری  نیز از اینترنت شما استفاده کند، به شما هشدار داده خواهد  شد. برای استفاده از این  برنامه بسیار ساده مراحل زیر را طی کنید.
  
ابتدا برنامه Wireless Network Watcher را  دانلود و نصب کنید.برنامه را اجرا کنید و از منوی Options گزینه های Beep On New Devices و  Background Scan را اجرا کنید.سپس کلید F5 را فشار دهید تا کلیه دستگاه*هایی که از اینترنت بی*سیم شما  استفاده می*کنند را مشاهده کنید.
 توجه کنید که پرینتر و سایر دستگاه*های موجود در شبکه خانگیتان در  این برنامه  نمایش داده می*شوند. بنابراین در صورت مشاهده استفاده غریبه*ها  از اینترنت، قبل از  خاموش کردن مودم و تعویض رمزعبور کلیه دستگاه*ها را  شناسایی کنید.

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*متن ایمیل خود را در جی*میل تنها با استفاده از دو کارکتر،  تایپ کنید* 



 Gmail Tap سرویس جدید گوگل برای تلفن*های  هوشمند است. با استفاده از این  سرویس جدید، شما می*توانید متن ایمیل خود را تنها با  استفاده از دو کارکتر  "نقطه"  و "خط فاصله" تایپ کنید. اگر کنجکاو هستید بدانید که سرویس Gmail  Tap گوگل  چه ویژگی*هایی را در اختیار شما قرار می*دهد و چگونه می*توان با  ترکیب دو حرف یک  ایمیل را تایپ کرد، در ادامه مقاله با ما همراه شوید.
Gmail Tap در واقع یک زبان باینری است که کاربر در  آن به جای استفاده از  26 حرف تنها از دو حرف استفاده می*کند. به نظر یاد گرفتن این  زبان جدید در  ابتدا کمی دشوار است.
*اما هدف گوگل از ایجاد چنین سرویسی چیست؟*

 اگر شما از این سرویس گوگل استفاده کنید و کد*های  باینری مربوط به هر حرف  را نیز حفظ کرده باشید، می*توانید بدون نگاه کردن به  نمایشگر موبایل،  ایمیل خود را تایپ کنید. علاوه بر این اگر گوشی شما خیلی هم کوچک  باشد باز  هم امکان تایپ کردن متون را خواهید داشت. چراکه وجود دو دکمه بر روی گوشی،   برای تایپ کردن 26 حرف کفایت می*کند.
 یکی از مهندسین گوگل اعلام کرده، ما تصور می*کنیم  کاربرانی با انگشتان  بزرگ، یکی از طرفداران این سرویس باشند. چراکه انگشتان بزرگ  آنها، اجازه  استفاده از دکمه*های لمسی گوشی را از آنها می*گیرد و هر بار که یک متن  را  با استفاده از دکمه*های لمسی گوشی خود تایپ می*کنند، تعداد زیادی ایراد و  اشتباه  در آن یافت می*شود.
 برای دانلود نرم افزار موبایل Gmail Tap به این لینک  مراجعه کنید. ما که نتوانستیم نرم*افزار  گوگل را از این لینک دانلود کنیم  و گوگل با اعلام شلوغ بودن سرورش، از ما تقاضا کرد  بعدا به او سر بزنیم.  شما هم امتحان کنید!
 آیا به نظر شما این سرویس گوگل، دروغ ماه اپریل است  یا واقعا چنین سرویسی  توسط گوگل ارائه می*شود؟ اگر تصور می کنید این سرویس گوگل  دروغ ماه اپریل  نیست و قصد استفاده از آن را دارید، می توانید همه کارکترهایی که با   استفاده از نقطه و خط فاصله نوشته می شوند را به خاطر بسپارید. 26 حرف و 10   عدد!

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*هر دقيقه ۲۰ نفر در دام  کلاه*برداری*های اینترنتی گرفتار می*شوند*


در هر دقیقه بیش از ۲۰۰ میلیون پست الکترونیکی در اینترنت ارسال می*شود.
طبق  آمار رسمی منتشر شده در هر دقیقه در اینترنت ۲۰ نفر در دام  کلاه*برداری*های  اینترنتی گرفتار می*شوند، ۱۳۵ آلودگی از طریق بوت*نت*ها  صورت می*گیرد، ۴۷ هزار  ابزار و برنامه بارگذاری می*شود، ۲۰۴ میلیون پست  الکترونیکی ارسال می*شود، ۶ مقابله  جدید در دایره*المعارف آنلاین  ویکی*پدیا منتشر می*شود، ۱۳۰۰ کاربر جدید به مشترکان  تلفن*همراه افزوده  می*شود، فروشگاه اینترنتی آمازون ۸۳ هزار دلار کالا می*فروشد،  ۱۰۰ حساب  اینترنتی جدید در سایت LinkedIn باز می*شود، ۳۲۰ نفر به مشترکان شبکه   اجتماعی تویتر اضافه می*شود، ۲۷۷ هزار نفر وارد صفحه خود در شبکه اجتماعی  فیس*بوک  می*شوند، ۶۱ هزار ساعت موسیقی از طریق سایت Pandora شنيده می*شود،  ۲۰ میلیون عکس در  سایت اینترنتی Flickr مشاهده می*شود، ۳۰۰۰ هزار عکس  جدید در این سایت منتشر  می*شوند، ۳ میلیون جست*وجوی اینترنتی در سایت  اینترنتی گوگل انجام می*شود و در  پایان، ۳/۱ میلیون فایل ویدیویی در سایت  YouTube مشاهده می*شود و ۳۰ ساعت فایل  ویدیویی روی این سایت قرار می*گیرد.  
این آمار و ارقام نشان می*دهند که در هر  دقیقه در دنیای اینترنت چه  اتفاقاتی در حال رخ دادن هستند که البته باید توجه داشت  این آمار*ها فقط  مربوط به یک دقیقه از دنیای اینترنت می*شود. این اطلاعات را شرکت  اینتل بر  اساس یک بررسی جامع منتشر کرده است.

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*فیس*بوک عامل  اختلالات غذایی است* *محققان  آمریکایی با نشانه رفتن انگشت اتهام  خود به سوی فیس بوک و سیستم های  اشتراک گذاری عکس و نظرخواهی، نشان دادند که این  شبکه های اجتماعی خطر  اختلالات غذایی را افزایش می دهند. * 

نتایج تحقیق جدیدی که در مرکز  اختلالات غذایی بالتیمور انجام شده است،  نشان می دهد که شبکه های اجتماعی چون فیس  بوک تاثیر بسیار منفی روی افرادی  می گذارند که از مشکلات اضافه وزن رنج می برند و  می توانند آنها را به  سوی اختلالات غذایی حاد سوق دهند این مشکل به ویژه نوجوانان  را تهدید می  کند.
این پژوهشگران به طور نمونه 600  کاربر فیس بوک در سنین بین 16 تا 40 سال  را مورد بررسی قرار دادند و دریافتند که  بیش از نیمی از این شرکت کنندگان  زمانی که به عکسهای خود نگاه می کنند و آنها را با  عکسهایی که دیگران در  این شبکه ها به اشتراک می گذارند مقایسه می کنند از بدن خود  ناراضی هستند.
75 درصد از کاربران سایت مارک زاکربرگ  اظهار داشتند معتقدند که باید لاغر  شوند و حتی سیستمهای نظرخواهی (کامنت گذاری) نیز  به بهتر شدن این موقعیت  کمکی نمی کنند.
براساس گزارش  نیویورک دیلی نیوز، به گفته شرکت کنندگان در این تحقیق،  دوستان آنها به دفعات  قضاوتهای خود را درباره وضعیت زیبایی شناختی آنها  بیان می کنند اما این نظرات نمی  توانند مفهوم جعلی لاغر و زیبا بودن را در  این کاربران تقویت  کنند.

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*فیس بوک از یاهو  شکایت می*کند* *حدود یک  ماه قبل، شرکت باسابقه یاهو از  شبکه اجتماعی فیس بوک به علت استفاده بدون  اجازه از فناوری*هایش شکایت کرد. اما روز  گذشته شبکه اجتماعی فیس*بوک با  اقدامی مشابه، یاهو را به استفاده از حدود ۱۰ حق  مالکیت اختراعش متهم و  اعلام کرد قصد دارد از این شرکت اینترنتی با سابقه و قدیمی  شکایت کند.*

به اعتقاد کارشناسان بازار، شرکت  یاهو برای طرح شکایت از فیس بوک زمان  مناسبی را انتخاب کرد، چرا که همزمان با تصمیم  فیس*بوک مبنی بر فروش اولیه  سهام خود، یاهو این شبکه اجتماعی را به استفاده غیرمجاز  از فناوری*هایش  متهم کرد.

مطابق این گزارش، اغلب فناوری*هایی که فیس بوک  یاهو را به استفاده بدون  اجازه از آنها متهم کرده با نحوه پذیرش آگهی*های تبلیغاتی  در وب*سایت یاهو  مرتبط است.

مدیران شرکت یاهو در پاسخ به ادعای فیس بوک آن  را کم اهمیت خوانده و  معتقدند این اقدام شبکه اجتماعی فیس بوک بیشتر برای کم کردن  اتهامی است که  پیش از این به آن وارد شده است.

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*چرا فیس*بوک *****  است؟*    [RIGHT]*کارشناس تعیین  مصادیق محتوای مجرمانه بر  این عقیده است که شبکه*های اجتماعی می*توانند  اثر خوبی در مقابله با جنگ نرم داشته  باشند اما نه در زمانی که عمده  محتوای آنها مضر است و ممکن است برخی افراد را آماده  پذیرش افکار وعقاید  باطل خود کند.*

 حجت*الاسلام سیدمحمدرضا آقامیری ،  درباره گسترش روزافزون شبکه*های  اجتماعی و رویکردهای تعامل محورانه آنها با کاربران  دنیای مجازی اظهار  کرد: با توجه به اینکه تکنولوژی هم می*تواند آثار تخریبی داشته  باشد و هم  سازنده، می*توان به نسبی و اعتباری بودن موضوعیت آن پی برد به نحوی که  اگر  ابزار نوین راهی برای توسعه علم و فرهنگ باشد، می*توان بسته به استفاده و   کارکرد آن که اگر در جهت مثبت و یا منفی باشد، آثار متفاوتی را برای آن  متصور  شد.

او گفت: به عنوان مثال از یک میکروفن هم می*توان استفاده*های مثبت داشت  و  هم منفی که در راستای کارکرد مثبت، توسعه فرهنگ از طریق تدریس و پرورش نفوس   انسانی صورت می*گیرد و از بعد منفی می*توان به تخریب شخصیت یک رقیب  انتخاباتی اشاره  کرد و یا با آن ابزار به توسعه و بسط افکار انحرافی  پرداخت. در کل، بحث رسانه به  همین شکل است؛ وقتی رسانه با قالب*های جدید  به میدان می*آید، کماکان می*تواند زمینه  را برای استفاده*های منفی و مثبت  باز بگذارد.

کارشناس تعیین مصادیق محتوای  مجرمانه خاطرنشان کرد: طی دو دهه گذشته شاهد  حضور اینترنت در کشور بوده*ایم که  همراه خود جریانات تلخ و شیرینی را به  ارمغان آورده است، در حالی که ما پیش*بینی*  برای فناوری*های نو، همواره  نداشته*ایم و در اینترنت نیز چون سایر تکنولوژی*ها،  تمهیدی برای آن  نیندیشیده بودیم.

او معتقد است که بعد از پیدایش اینترنت کم  کم با مفهوم آن آشنا شدیم و این  در حالی بود که توسعه قارچ*گونه آن در جای جای کشور  موجب برخی نگرانی*ها و  دغدغه*ها شده بود و البته عمده دغدغه به دلسوزان نظام مربوط  بود تا  وسیله*ای نشود که فرهنگ را از شمایل ملی خارج کند و به ناکجاآباد رهنمون   سازد و درحقیقت شناخت ما از این تکنولوژی و توسعه آن همگام نبود و این همان  چیزی  است که نگرانی*ها را موجب گردید.

وی خاطرنشان کرد: در اینترنت چند موضوع  مطرح است؛ یکی پهنای باند و حضور  در این شاهراه ارتباطی که عمدتاً بحثی سخت*افزاری  است و دیگری این که با  توسعه این بستر، هر کاربری می*تواند در این شاهراه حضور  داشته باشد، حال  یا حضوری پررنگ و فعال و یا حضوری کاملا تاثیرپذیر و  منفعلانه.

او گفت: وجود این شاهراه بزرگ نقل و انتقال داده در کشور و حضور  ما در این  شاهراه، کاربران ایرانی را صرفا به یک مصرف*کننده اینترنتی تبدیل کرده   بود و نباید از یاد برد که حضور فعال و تاثیرگذار در این شاهراه، راهی  نداشت،    [B]

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*یران قطب علمی تجارت  الکترونیکی کشورهای اسلامی می*شود*  *ششمین  کنفرانس بین  المللی تجارت الکترونیکی در کشورهای در حال توسعه با رویکرد  بر بیمه و بانکداری  اسلامی به همت دانشگاه اصفهان با همکاری پایگاه  استنادی علوم جهان اسلام  (ISC) در  روزهای 20 و 21 اردیبهشت سال 91 در  شیراز برگزار می*شود.*
  دکتر  علی صنایعی گفت: توان بالای متخصصان و رشد قابل توجه تولیدات علمی  ایران در سال 90  زمینه*های لازم را برای توسعه مبانی علمی و عملی تجارت  الکترونیکی به عنوان شاخه*ای  از فناوری اطلاعات و ارتباطات در میان  کشورهای اسلامی با محوریت ایران بیش از پیش  فراهم آورده است.
 دبیرکل کنفرانس بین المللی ECDC2012 تصریح کرد: از این رو با تکیه بر  نتایج علمی  و عملی به دست آمده از برگزاری موفق پنج کنفرانس بین المللی  تجارت الکترونیکی در  کشورهای در حال توسعه برنامه*ریزی*های لازم برای  برگزاری ششمین دوره کنفرانس ECDC  در شهر شیراز از سوی دانشگاه اصفهان صورت  گرفت.
 دکتر علی صنایعی گفت: با توجه به جایگاه مهم بانک و بیمه در چرخه تجارت   الکترونیک، دوره ششم کنفرانس با نظر کمیته علمی و همچنین شورای سیاستگذاری  کنفرانس  با رویکرد بانکداری و بیمه اسلامی بنا نهاده شد.
 وی با اشاره به تفاوت*های کنفرانس ششم با دوره قبلی تصریح کرد: حضور فعال   بانک*ها و بیمه*های کشور در کنفرانس ECDC2012 با دیدگاه ارزیابی ابعاد  بانکداری و  بیمه اسلامی در جهت توسعه مبانی تجارت الکترونیکی در ایران در  حالی است که برآیند  مفاهیم به دست آمده علمی و عملیاتی از کنفرانس نقشه  راهی برای توسعه تجارت  الکترونیکی بر پایه مفاهیم اسلامی در کشورهای منطقه  به خصوص کشورهای اسلامی با  محوریت ایران خواهد بود.
 دبیر کل کنفرانس بین المللی تجارت الکترونیکی ECDC2012 تشریح کرد: این  دوره از  کنفرانس در فرآیندی فرابخشی با حضور متولیان امر توسعه تجارت  الکترونیک در کشور به  همت دانشگاه اصفهان و با همکاری پایگاه استنادی علوم  جهان اسلام (ISC) و حضور علمی  چهره*های مطرح علمی کشور همچون پرفسور جعفر  مهراد چهره ماندگار کشور به عنوان رییس  کنفرانس و حضور نمایندگان علمی از  بیش از 33 کشور اسلامی، نماینده بانک توسعه  اسلامی، نماینده کمیته  راهبردی دائم علوم و فناوری سازمان همکاری های اسلامی  (Comstech)،  نمایندگان شبکه زنان دانشمند جهان اسلام، حضور علمی و حمایتی حدود 20   دانشگاه از ایران و از 4 قاره جهان، حضور استادانی از کشورهای استرالیا،  کانادا ،  فرانسه و همچنین نماینده IEEE جهانی پروفسور علی حسامی و  استادانی از دانشگاه های  مراکش، عربستان سعودی، اردن، مصر، تایلند، مالزی ،  ترکیه و کشورهای حاشیه خلیج  فارس، حضور  و ارائه سخنرانی های کلیدی  استادانی همچون پروفسور توربان پدر علم  تجارت الکترونیک جهان، پروفسور سن  مورگان و برخی صاحبان ایده در حوزه تجارت  الکترونیک در سطح بین المللی از  جمله تفاوت های کنفرانس ششم با دوره های قبلی به  شمار می*رود.
 وی گفت: حضور مقامات ارشد و مسؤولان کشور در بخش*های دولتی و خصوصی، از   وزارت*های مرتبط با موضوع تجارت الکترونیکی و فناوری های نوین (وزارت ICT ،  وزارت  صنعت، معدن و تجارت ، وزارت امور اقتصادی و دارایی ، وزارت علوم،  تحقیقات و فناوری)  و همچنین مدیران و متخصصان بانک*ها و بیمه*ها همچون  بانک مرکزی جمهوری اسلامی، بانک  ملت ، بانک تجارت ، بانک صادرات ، بانک  حکمت ایرانیان ،گمرک ، بیمه آسیا ، بیمه  معلم ، مخابرات ، همراه اول ،  جیرینگ، صنایع الکترونیک ایران ، سازمان بورس اوراق  بهادار و موارد دیگر  در ششمین کنفرانس ECDC ، برنامه ریزی شده و کنفرانس با حمایت  آن ها برگزار  خواهد شد. 
 رییس دانشگاه مجازی اصفهان در ادامه با اشاره به تحولات جهانی حوزه ICT  گفت: با  ورود به هزاره سوم، رقابت فشرده*تر دولت*ها در بخش تجارت متمرکز  است و در این شرایط  با توجه به رشد قابل توجه تولیدات علمی در ایران ،  پتانسیل بالای علمی در حوزه  تجارت الکترونیکی و دست یابی ایران به فناوری  های نوین ارتباطاتی و اطلاعاتی فضا را  برای حضور قدرتمند ایران در عرصه  تجارت الکترونیکی منطقه و همچنین در میان کشورهای  اسلامی فراهم کرده است.
 دکتر علی صنایعی همچنین اظهار داشت: پیشرفت فناوری اوضاع را به مرحله*ای  رسانده  است که صاحبان قدرت اقتصادی در جهان با ایجاد بسترهای لازم  فرصت*های جدید را خلق  می*کنند.
 رئیس دانشگاه مجازی اصفهان اظهار داشت: انجام امور و خدمات بخش دولتی باید  به  صورت الکترونیک انجام شود تا به همراه بانکداری الکترونیک گام*های  مهمی برای تحقق  کامل دولت الکترونیک برداشته شود.
 وی تصریح کرد: لازم است تا بانکداری الکترونیک به عنوان موتور تجارت  الکترونیک  با رویکرد بانکداری اسلامی و آموزش الکترونیک به عنوان پشتوانه  فنی و توسعه پایدار  دولت الکترونیک مورد توجه مسئولان کشور قرار گیرد.
 دکتر صنایعی تصریح کرد: طبق شاخص*های تعریف شده تا پایان سال دوم برنامه  پنجم  تمامی دستگاه*های اجرائی، واحدهای تابعه و وابسته و همچنین تا پایان  برنامه، 60  درصد خانوارها و تمامی کسب و کارها باید به شبکه ملی اطلاعات و  اینترنت متصل شوند.  همچنین میزان پهنای باند اینترنت بین*الملل ، شاخص  آمادگی الکترونیک و شاخص توسعه  دولت الکترونیک باید به گونه*ای طراحی شود  که سرانه پهنای باند و سایر شاخص*های  ارتباطات و فناوری اطلاعات در پایان  برنامه در رتبه دوم منطقه قرار گیرد.
 دبیرکل کنفرانس بین المللی تجارت الکترونیکی ضمن دعوت از اندیشمندان و  متخصصان  داخلی برای حضور علمی و فعال در ششمین کنفرانس ECDC ، خاطرنشان  کرد: همزمان با  برگزاری این کنفرانس بین المللی 20 مقاله برتر از مقالات  منتخب کنفرانس در مجلات  بین المللی علوم و فناوری IJISM و NMRJ (علمی  پژوهشی و نمایه شده ISC و Elsevier)  همراه با کتاب مجموعه مقالات کنفرانس  با نمایه IEEE به چاپ خواهد رسید.
دکتر علی  صنایعی در پایان گفت: علاقه مندان برای کسب اطلاعات بیشتر و تماس  با دبیرخانه دائمی  کنفرانس می توانند به سایت کنفرانس به آدرس  http://ecdcconference.org مراجعه کنند

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## tofighsob

*فروش سرویس اینترنت  بی*کیفیت ممنوع* *معاون  نظارت و اعمال  مقررات سازمان تنظیم مقررات رادیویی تاکید کرد: در صورتی  که سطح کیفیت سرویس  پایین*تر از سطح کیفیت مقرر شده در توافقنامه سطح  خدمات یا SLA باشد، اپراتور ملزم  به پرداخت خسارت خواهد بود.*

 حسن رضوانی اظهار کرد: بر این اساس  اپراتور نمی*تواند به*طور مکرر سطح کیفیت سرویس را پایین آورده و خسارت پرداخت  کند.

وی با تاکید بر اینکه فروش سرویس اینترنت بی*کیفیت ممنوع است ابراز  کرد:  پهنای باند فروخته شده به*صورت اختصاصی به مشترکین توسط شرکت*های  ارائه*کننده  سرویس باید به*صورت شبانه*روزی در اختیار آنها باشد.

او ادامه داد: اگر  پهنای باند به*صورت اشتراکی به مشترکین فروخته شود،  باید برمبنای نرخ اشتراک توافق  شده در قرارداد بین مشترک و شرکت  ارائه*دهنده سرویس، به مشترک ارائه شود.

----------


## tofighsob

*پرورش هکرهای کلاه  سفید* *در  ادبیات امنیت فضای تبادل اطلاعات، اصطلاح «هکر»  به فردی اطلاق می*شود که  با یافتن نقطه ضعف امنیتی در یک سیستم، قادر خواهد بود به  آن نفوذ کند.*

 هکرها به دلایل گوناگونی دست به  این کار می*زنند؛ سود مالی، اعتراض و یا حتی برای کنجکاوی و هیجان.

هکرها از  نظر رفتاری در دسته*های مختلفی جای دارند.

برخی که به «کلاه سیاه» معروفند،  کسانی هستند که به دلایل بدخواهانه مانند  سود شخصی، به صورت مخفیانه اقدام به انجام  کارهای خرابکارانه مثل دزدی  اطلاعات و یا از کارانداختن سرویس نموده و امنیت  کامپیوتری شخص یا شرکتی  را به خطر می*اندازند.
این دسته از هکرها، همان کسانی  هستند که بر اساس قانون و در اذهان عمومی، مجرم شناخته می*شوند.

در مقابل،  دسته دیگری از هکرها که به «کلاه سفیدها» مشهور هستند، به صورت  قانونی و با داشتن  مجوز از سوی صاحبان صنایع و شرکت*ها اقدام به بررسی  نقاط ضعف امنیتی در سیستم*ها و  شبکه**های کامپیوتری می*نمایند تا شرکت*ها و  سازمان*ها بتوانند با برطرف کردن این  مشکلات میزان خطر نفوذ هکرهای کلاه  سیاه را کاهش دهند.
به عبارتی برای آنکه  بتوانید مانع حمله مهاجمان بدخواه بشوید، باید از افراد متخصص در همان زمینه کمک  بگیرید.

برای به چالش کشیدن توانایی*های هکرهای کلاه سفید، همچنین تقویت و  به  اشتراک گذاری دانش آنها، سالانه کنفرانس*ها، کارگاه*های آموزشی و مسابقات  مختلفی  مانند CTF در سطح دانشگاهی و نیمه حرفه*ای با حمایت شرکت*های معتبر  و بزرگ با شرکت  هکرهایی از سراسر دنیا برگزار می*شود.

CTF* یا مسابقه گرفتن پرچم، یک مانور  شبیه*سازی شده در فضای سایبری است که در آن هکرها به مقابله با یکدیگر  می*پردازند.
در این مسابقه هر تیم تلاش می*کند از مواضع از پیش تعیین شده در  رایانه یا  شبکه اختصاصی*اش دفاع کند. در عین حال به طور همزمان سعی می*کند که با   گذر از سد امنیتی سایر تیم*ها، پرچم خود را در سیستم*های آنها نصب کند.
در حال  حاضر، مسابقات CTF* به عنوان یک مسابقه علمی با هدف ایجاد تجربه  مشترک در امن کردن  سیستم*ها و اشتراک دانش نفوذ و انجام حملاتی است که در  دنیای واقعی قابل اجرا  هستند.

اولین مسابقه CTF در کنفرانس DEFCON در سال ۲۰۰۳ توسط دانشگاه  کالیفرنیا سانتا باربارا برگزار شد.
در این کنفرانس، متخصصین امنیت شبکه و  رمزنگاری در کنار هکرها، آخرین دستاوردهایشان را در زمینه امنیت شبکه به اشتراک  می*گذارند.

از عمده*ترین مسابقات CTF که در حال حاضر سالانه توسط  دانشگاه*های دنیا برگزار می*گردد، می*توان به موارد زیر اشاره کرد:
مسابقهCTF در  کنفرانس DEFCON، ICTF در دانشگاه کالیفرنیا سانتا باربارا  آمریکا و مسابقه CSAW در  موسسه پلی*تکنیک دانشگاه نیویورک  آمریکا(NYU-Poly).

قالب برگزاری مسابقات با  یکدیگر متفاوت است؛ به عنوان مثال چالش*های مبتنی بر حمله، و یا دفاع و حمله به  صورت همزمان.
به طور کلی در مسابقات CTF جنبه*های مختلفی از دانش امنیت تیم*های  شرکت  کننده سنجیده می*شود؛ مهندسی مع*** (Reverse-engineering)، شنود شبکه  (network  sniffing)، تحلیل پروتکل، مدیریت شبکه، حملات تحت وب،  برنامه*نویسی و تحلیل رمز  (cryptanalysis) از جمله توانایی*هایی هستند که  در این دسته از مسابقات مورد  ارزیابی قرار می*گیرند و شرکت*کنندگان برای  شرکت در این رقابت*ها بدان نیازمند  هستند.

با وجود اینکه اجرای چنین طرح*هایی در دنیا سابقه*ای نزدیک به یک دهه  دارد، ولی هنوز در کشور ما رواج چندانی پیدا نکرده است.
شاید به عنوان تنها  نمونه عملی آن بتوان به برگزاری رقابت*های نفوذ و دفاع  در فضای مجازی که در تابستان  سال 1390 توسط مرکز آپا(مرکز آگاهی*رسانی،  پشتیبانی و امداد در افتا) دانشگاه صنعتی  شریف برگزار شد، اشاره کرد.
دومین دوره این مسابقات نیز قرار است در خرداد ماه  سال 1391 در دانشگاه  صنعتی شریف با هدف محک*زنی گروه*ها و افراد متخصص حوزه آزمون  نفوذ و  ارزیابی امنیتی و ارتقای دانش تخصصی این افراد در این حوزه توسط مرکز آپا   این دانشگاه برگزار گردد.

در هر حال برگزاری این دسته از مسابقات تخصصی  می*تواند انگیزش قابل توجهی  را در دانش*آموختگان و متخصصین حوزه امنیت فضای تبادل  اطلاعات در گرایش به  این موضوعات و استفاده از توان تخصصی حاصله در ارزیابی امنیتی  سیستم*های  ارتباطی و اطلاعاتی و ارتقای سطح امنیتی آنها در کشور ایجاد نماید.

----------

